# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Las tormentas producen antimateria

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_3/Tes
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

10 de 21 en Sociedad  anterior siguiente
Las tormentas producen antimateria
El telescopio espacial 'Fermi' detecta chorros de antipartículas que emanan de las nubes

M.R.E. - Madrid - 18/01/2011

Chorros de antimateria emanan de las tormentas terrestres, ha comprobado el telescopio espacial Fermi, lanzado para estudiar los fenómenos más energéticos del Universo, pero que también observa la Tierra. Al actuar como aceleradores de partículas muy grandes, las tormentas pueden emitir destellos de rayos gamma, asociados a los rayos, además de electrones y positrones de alta energía. Los investigadores creen que la mayoría de los destellos de rayos gamma, de los cuales se dan unos 500 al día, produce haces de partículas de antimateria.



Ilustración de electrones que ascienden de una nube de tormenta.- NASA/GODDARD SPACE FLIGHT CENTER

Fermi estudia los estallidos de rayos gamma celestiales desde una órbita circular a 550 kilómetros de altura, pero desde 2008 ha detectado también 130 terrestres. El satélite estaba situado inmediatamente encima de la tormenta en la mayoría de los casos, excepto en cuatro en que el fenómeno se produjo a gran distancia, informa la NASA. En un caso, el telescopio estaba encima de Egipto y la tormenta en Zambia. "Aunque Fermi no podía ver la tormenta, se conectó magnéticamente a ella", explica Joseph Dwyer, especialista australiano. El destello produjo electrones y positrones de alta energía que se elevaron por el campo magnético terrestre hasta alcanzar el satélite". El rayo sobrepasó Fermi hasta llegar a un punto espejo en el que cambió de sentido y chocó por segunda vez con el telescopio apenas 23 milisegundos después. Cada vez, los positrones colisionaron con electrones del satélite y se aniquilaron mutuamente, emitiendo rayos gamma que fueron detectados.


Un estallido de rayos gamma en una tormenta produce rayos gamma (en morado) así como electrones (en amarillo) y positrones (en verde). Esta simulación los representa desde su origen a 15 kilómetros de altura hasta los 600 kilómetros.- JOE DWYER/FLORIDA INST. OF TECHNOLOGY

La detección de los positrones (la antimateria de los electrones) indica que muchas partículas de alta energía salen de la atmósfera. El hallazgo se publicará en Geophysical Research Letters.

"Todavía no sabemos qué hace especiales a estas tormentas y cual es el papel de los rayos en el proceso", dice el especialista estadounidense Steven Cummer.
Un misterio del Universo

La antimateria es materia con carga opuesta. Un positrón es como un electrón, pero con carga positiva, y un antiprotón se asemeja a un protón, pero con carga negativa. Las partículas de antimateria se pueden producir en aceleradores e incluso se pueden atrapar y almacenar durante días o semanas. Supuestamente en los inicios del Universo se produjo la misma cantidad de materia que de antimateria y uno de los grandes enigmas es cómo llegó al estado actual en que todo lo que conocemos está hecho de materia.

La antimateria no tiene aplicación práctica porque es extremadamente cara de producir y porque la aniquilación con la materia es tan peligrosa como una reacción nuclear no controlada.

http://www.elpais.com/fotografia/Nub...lpepusoc_4/Ies
Destellos de rayos gamma detectados por el telescopio espacial Fermi desde 2008 a 2010.- NASA/GODDARD SPACE FLIGHT CENTER

----------

embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un estallido de rayos gamma en una tormenta produce rayos gamma (en morado) así como electrones (en amarillo) y positrones (en verde).


Yo recuerdo de mis clases de física que en la aniquilación electrón-positrón se emitían dos fotones (rayos gamma).

Lo que sí me extraña, o al menos, no me explico es que una tormenta genere por si sola antimateria  :Confused: 




> [...] Ilustración de electrones que ascienden de una nube de tormenta


Esto sí que lo comprendo.

Se sabe que en los rayos, el aire está tan cargado que se llegan a generar plasmas (única forma natural de encontrar el 4º estado de la materia en la Tierra), y en dicho plasma, el aire está tan ionizado que los electrones se separan del núcleo y flotan libremente.

Pero sigo sin comprender la procedencia de los positrones  :Confused: . Las únicas "posibilidades" que se me ocurren sobre la procedencia de los positrones es la siguiente:

1.- Que pueda haber positrones en la atmósfera provenientes de rayos cósmicos  :Confused: 
2.- Que provengan de una desintegración beta positiva, en las que el átomo que se desintegra da lugar a otro átomo con un protón menos, y emitiendo un positrón y un neutrino.

Dicho lo cual, mi "teoría", es que existan positrones en la atmósfera y que, al encontrarse con los electrones libres, se aniquilen entre ellos y produzcan esas tormentas con estallidos de rayos gamma  :Embarrassment: , pero lo que comenta la noticia que una tormenta produce positrones... no consigo del todo comprenderlo  :Confused: 




> La antimateria no tiene aplicación práctica porque es extremadamente cara de producir y porque la aniquilación con la materia es tan peligrosa como una reacción nuclear no controlada.


La antimateria como tal no, pero las antipartículas en realidad si tiene algunas aplicaciones reales que ya se están realizando, como por ejemplo, en medicina nuclear, mediante la Tomografía de emisión de positrones, en algunos casos, desplazando a la famosa prueba "TAC" para obtener imágenes de los tejidos corporales internos. La TEP se basa en inyectar al paciente isótopos que emiten positrones que se aniquilan con los electrones del tejido corporal, produciendo dos fotones que tras atravesar el cuerpo, son recogidos por tomógrafos, que tras procesarlos en un ordenador, obtiene la imagen.

El problema que tiene la antimateria es que para crearla necesitas una cantidad terrible de energía para producirla, y además, no la puedes almacenar en nada puesto que se aniquilaría. La única forma de poderla almacenar sería contenerla mediante confinamiento magnético en una cámara toroidal que mediante la fuerza de Lorentz se quede retenida dentro de la cámara.

Y claro, gastar ese viaje de energía como está el patio y tener una cámara toroidal para confinar la antimateria, eso no se compra en el mercadillo... para pagar eso hay que echarle muchos de esos papeles lilas que no hay forma de verlos en la cartera  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿....................................?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿....................................?


Nada Jonasino, spam...  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Interesante articulo ben-amar.
Aunque ciertamente, cuesta meter en la cabeza que las tormentas puedan producir antimateria. Aunque tal como está dicho, tiene pinta de ser cantidades muy infimas de antimateria, del orden de apenas podemos decir de un centenar de particulas en unos años. contando que al dia se producen varios cientos de tormentas al dia, es muy poco. Quizá solo sean las tormentas más fuertes y desarrolladas las que crean esta antimateria. Pero este artículo tampoco es muy extenso ni nos explica nada más. Será otras de esas verdades a medias que nos cuenta la NASA.

----------


## shappat

Chorros de antimateria emanan de las tormentas terrestres, ha comprobado el telescopio espacial Fermi, lanzado para estudiar los fenómenos más energéticos del Universo, pero que también observa la Tierra. Al actuar como aceleradores de partículas muy grandes, las tormentas pueden emitir destellos de rayos gamma, asociados a los rayos, además de electrones y positrones de alta energía. Los investigadores creen que la mayoría de los destellos de rayos gamma, de los cuales se dan unos 500 al día, produce haces de partículas de antimateria.

----------

